# Compensated Glock 23 Gen 3



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I shot a friends compensated G-23 and was very impressed with the fit, feel and lack of recoil. I was told that Glock was discontinuing their compensated line, but, that .40cal shot like a 9mm for sure.


----------

